

"We have a new name for our website" - jawns
http://www.tranny.org/

======
jawns
Unfortunate Resource Locator

~~~
joeblau
LOL! In their case, that is so true.

------
ArekDymalski
Why didn't they take the challenge to evangelize among people interested in
"topic"?

